# Replacing Old Wood Stove-Finished!!



## CountryGal

Hi! My first post, but I have been lurking for about a week.  So happy to find this forum.

We are finally replacing our old Firelite wood stove in 2 weeks.  I will post a before picture now (and add the *after* pictures when our new Country Stove Striker S160 is installed. 

A little background.  
My husband and his brother DIY installed the Firelite themselves in the early 80s when my husband bought the house from an estate.

After reading here, I am thankful we haven't burned our home down.  

In addition to the new stove, we are having Desert Rose River Rock put behind the stove over new hardybacker board, tile on the hearth with the RR around the edge, and 18" tile in front of the hearth (replacing the current carpet).  Our hearth _wasn't legal either _(not enough front clearance).

This will be professionally installed with new chimney pipe, etc.  I have worried myself sick over this old stove and chimney too many winters---but nothing like since I have read here!!  No more fires until the new one is installed.  

Here's the old Firelite, hearth and back walls and our wood shed.


----------



## Robbie

CountryGal,........welcome to the forums. 

           Thanks for posting the pics of your stove and wood shed. Please keep us posted on your progress, we love to see these pics !   

            I bet you have to watch out for the snakes around your wood pile don't you ?


            Robbie.


----------



## CountryGal

Robbie said:
			
		

> CountryGal,........welcome to the forums.
> 
> Thanks for posting the pics of your stove and wood shed. Please keep us posted on your progress, we love to see these pics !
> 
> I bet you have to watch out for the snakes around your wood pile don't you ?
> 
> 
> Robbie.



Robbie, thanks for the welcome!  Yes, we have had a few rattlesnakes here over the years!  I have some great pictures of one that was on our front porch one year.  Yikes!


----------



## CountryGal

I blogged about the story on my blog:


http://hooterville-holler.blogspot.com/2005/08/snsnsnaaakke.html


----------



## Robbie

That is a great story.  I once ate a ratter many years ago.............   



          Robbie


----------



## CountryGal

My stove removal and renovation is supposed to start today.  They are getting here at noon.  I will take pictures of the progress.  Can't wait!


----------



## DonCT

WOOOHOOO! Good luck


----------



## CountryGal

Starting with an empty hearth, shot of the old wood stove.  Next removing the stove pipe.  Notice that Alex and Manuel put down heavy moving blankets to make sure my living room carpet was protected.  I'm already more than pleased!  My next post will scare the living daylights out of everyone!


----------



## CountryGal

Can you say only an angel has kept our home from burning down?  This is the chimney pipe they pulled out of my home.  My heart is pounding!!


----------



## CountryGal

Paul just got home and I showed him the chimney pipe.  He calmly said something about good thing we are replacing it and haven't burned it this year.  I realize that he doesn't get as excited as I do (read: PANIC!!) because he's been in the back seat of an F14 when an engine was on fire---but _come on_!


----------



## CountryGal

Corner dark brick wallboards removed.


----------



## Roospike

CountryGal said:
			
		

> Can you say only an angel has kept our home from burning down?  This is the chimney pipe they pulled out of my home.  My heart is pounding!!


*   HOLY CHIT !  * An angel is right , maybe two.


----------



## DonCT

All I can say is *WOW*!!

Thank God you are replacing it

Keep the pics coming! You've got a good start!!


----------



## DonCT

All I can say is *WOW*!!

Thank God you are replacing it

Keep the pics coming! You've got a good start!!


----------



## CountryGal

Roospike said:
			
		

> CountryGal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you say only an angel has kept our home from burning down?  This is the chimney pipe they pulled out of my home.  My heart is pounding!!
> 
> 
> 
> *   HOLY CHIT !  * An angel is right , maybe two.
Click to expand...


I have three angels:

My mother
My father
My sister


----------



## CountryGal

DonCT said:
			
		

> All I can say is *WOW*!!
> 
> Thank God you are replacing it
> 
> Keep the pics coming! You've got a good start!!



Will do more pictures tomorrow.  The guys left and will be back at 10am.  They got a late start today because they were sent out on an emergency stove repair so they didn't actually get here until about 2ish.  They stuffed insulation up inside the stove pipe hole in the ceiling before they left so we don't get lots of cold air coming in tonight.  

New triple wall pipe is installed and they hauled away the old stuff after I snapped the picture.

What a deathtrap!  And to think I have slept downstairs in this house for years in the winter with a fire going. 

Now that my heart has calmed back down, I am looking forward to the river rock and hearth tile and our new stove.


----------



## MrGriz

WOW!!
I'd say those three angels had a full time job looking out over that one.
Great pictures, keep em coming.


----------



## CountryGal

Putting the river rock on the back corner walls and the edge of the hearth.  New tile will go on the hearth floor and the floor in front of the hearth.


----------



## MrGriz

Looking great  
Maybe a stupid question, but are those real rocks or the cast ones you can buy?


----------



## CountryGal

It's a manufactured stone (Coronado stone products) but looks and feels like real stone.  The stone I picked was Desert Rust.

It is coming along--one wall finished; edge of hearth done.  Finishing up the second wall.  I'll shoot/post another picture when they
are finished.  I don't think they will get to the tile today, but I could be wrong.


----------



## MrGriz

From the picture you could have fooled me, it looks real!  I have an existing masonary fireplace with a brick surround that I would love to change; not a big fan of the brick they used.  I am going to put an insert in this year, so rock may not be the best choice to work with the surround for the insert.  I really like that look though.


----------



## CountryGal

On my existing brick hearth--on the edge, they just put mortar and stone right over it.  The picture doesn't do it justice.  I am so thrilled!

http://www.coronado.com/


----------



## CountryGal

They just knocked off for the day but most of the river rock has been put up.  Grouting the river rock and putting the tile down tomorrow I assume. 

It has already brought so much more light into the living room.  I hope I am not boring everyone.


----------



## DonCT

I love the rock face! Very rustic and beautiful


----------



## CountryGal

Thanks Don!

Our house is rustic.  A few pictures so you get the feel of the real 'boonies':

View from the corrals, view from the house, the house on the butte.


----------



## RoosterBoy

hi CountryGal Congrats on your new install. im just wondering how much dose cord wood cost you out there

thanks
Jason


----------



## wg_bent

Ohhhh That is soooooo nice.


----------



## CountryGal

RoosterBoy said:
			
		

> hi CountryGal Congrats on your new install. im just wondering how much dose cord wood cost you out there
> 
> thanks
> Jason



Hi Jason.  We pay about $120 for a load of wood.  I don't think it's quite a cord (pickup bed full and stacked tall)--and he stacks it in my wood holders.  It fills the 4 holders under our wood shed.  He also brings a barrel of kindling along.  I keep the kindling in the big plastic tub next to the wood.


----------



## RoosterBoy

nice  looks like you get good tv out there also with that 6ft dish you got there


----------



## CountryGal

RoosterBoy said:
			
		

> nice  looks like you get good tv out there also with that 6ft dish you got there



 We no longer use the big C band dish.  The programming got so expensive and many of our channels went digital so we switched to the small DirecTV dish a few years ago.  I loved the KU band wild feeds we used to get though.  Saw lots of raw footage you never see on regular tv.


----------



## DonCT

I miss the open country, it's so congested out here in the Northeast


----------



## RoosterBoy

same here don id trade my place for a farm in Vermont or NH anyday.

Jason


----------



## CountryGal

Another late start today; river rock all installed.  Tile going in today.  Grout tomorrow--and hopefully stove installation tomorrow.

I couldn't be more pleased with the new look.  Will post picture again after the tile goes down.


----------



## Roospike

Wow , That looks totally different , dont look like the dark spot it once was. Looks great.


----------



## CountryGal

Side by side....


----------



## CountryGal

Laying the tile for the hearth floor.  Having to cut tile to fit.


----------



## Roospike

O' Whew ........ I thought ya'll were going to grout the brick with no tile . 
O' Yeah , much better . Going to look great .


----------



## CountryGal

Grout tomorrow for the river rock and tile---stove goes in tomorrow!

What a difference it has made getting the dark corner replaced with the river rock.  I have to say, the guys doing this job have been great. 

I can't wait to see the new stove on the hearth.


----------



## DonCT

That looks GREAT!!


----------



## MrGriz

That looks great!...You're giving me ideas....


----------



## CountryGal

MrGriz said:
			
		

> That looks great!...You're giving me ideas....



Great!  Do you have a corner hearth?


----------



## jabush

CountryGal said:
			
		

> Grout tomorrow for the river rock and tile---stove goes in tomorrow!
> 
> What a difference it has made getting the dark corner replaced with the river rock.  I have to say, the guys doing this job have been great.
> 
> I can't wait to see the new stove on the hearth.



That is very nice.  I have a very similar setup (hearth wise) and am now thinking about alternatives to the 30 year old brick.  What a difference a facelift makes!!
Good for you guys!!


----------



## Harley

That really looks great can't wait to see the final instal!!


----------



## MrGriz

> MrGriz - 20 October 2006 12:50 AM
> That looks great!...You’re giving me ideas....
> 
> Great!  Do you have a corner hearth?


Not a corner hearth, but a brick fireplace.  I don't care for the brick they used or the hearth stone.  I am thinking the "fake" rock would cover that very nicely.  Can't wait to see yours done!


----------



## DriftWood

After seeing the photos of that pipe, I think you guys are living you to close to the edge.  

  Hardy backer is made of cellulose; I called James Hardie technical support 1-888-JHARDIE about the lack of R value off their ½ inch hardybacker product.  They told me ½ inch hardybacker has no Rated R value, “it conducts heat”.  Hardy backer is not the stuff you want behind your stove or under it. WonderBoard or Durock cement boards are R rated and UL Listed for that application.


----------



## CountryGal

DriftWood said:
			
		

> After seeing the photos of that pipe, I think you guys are living you to close to the edge.
> 
> Hardy backer is made of cellulose; I called James Hardie technical support 1-888-JHARDIE about the lack of R value off their ½ inch hardybacker product.  They told me ½ inch hardybacker has no Rated R value, “it conducts heat”.  Hardy backer not the stuff you want behind your stove or under it. WonderBoard or Durock cement boards are R rated and UL Listed for that application.



Actually, my wall behind the stove did not come off when they removed the brick wall board so didn't have to rebuild it at all.  Just put the wire up and stone over it.  Our clearances will be calculated from the river rock.


----------



## CountryGal

DriftWood said:
			
		

> After seeing the photos of that pipe, I think you guys are living you to close to the edge.
> 
> Hardy backer is made of cellulose; I called James Hardie technical support 1-888-JHARDIE about the lack of R value off their ½ inch hardybacker product.  They told me ½ inch hardybacker has no Rated R value, “it conducts heat”.  Hardy backer is not the stuff you want behind your stove or under it. WonderBoard or Durock cement boards are R rated and UL Listed for that application.



Even though we didn't use it for the walls behind the stove, it is approved as a fireplace facing so I'm not sure why it wouldn't be okay behind the stove with proper clearances to the walls.  Wasn't going to use it under my stove in any event.

Q:  Can I use Hardibacker as a fireplace facing? 
A:   Yes, Hardibacker can be used as a fireplace facing. Hardibacker 1/4" board can be used as a component in a 1-hour fire resistive construction when installed in compliance with National Evaluation Report NER-405. Hardibacker boards are recognized as non-combustible, when tested according to ASTM E 136.


----------



## CountryGal

Ready??????


----------



## CountryGal

Set


----------



## CountryGal

Done


----------



## CountryGal

Before....and After!!


----------



## Bushfire

What an amazing difference.  Great job!


----------



## CountryGal

Thank you!  I am beyond thrilled with the job they did.  Tomorrow I go in to pick up my red kettle and trivet and I want to get a new ash bucket.  They are giving us new gloves and firestarters, etc as a gift.  I want to personally tell the owner how pleased I was with his crew. We will be doing our start up fires tomorrow too if weather permits.  It was over 80 here today and no way was I going to fire that baby up.


----------



## MrGriz

That turned out great!


----------



## nshif

Great job CG. Have a very similar plan for new construction im doing and wasnt sure. Now Im sold! my only difference is to run up the walls only 5' and have an oak mantle.


----------



## CountryGal

nshif said:
			
		

> Great job CG. Have a very similar plan for new construction im doing and wasnt sure. Now Im sold! my only difference is to run up the walls only 5' and have an oak mantle.



Oh that sounds beautiful!  I hope you post pictures of your project before, during and after.


----------



## fatsister

That's just lovely 

Would you mind posting the dimensions?  I want something similar.
Just measure from the corner to the edge of the rock wall and the depth.

Thanks,


----------



## ourhouse

Very Very nice I like the stone work a lot I might do that to the back of mine. Great job


----------



## CountryGal

Nancie said:
			
		

> That's just lovely
> 
> Would you mind posting the dimensions?  I want something similar.
> Just measure from the corner to the edge of the rock wall and the depth.
> 
> Thanks,



My hearth dimensions are:

4 feet from the corner to edge of the hearth.
Depth is 4 feet 2 inches.


----------



## mgambuzza

Great job - excellet finished project.  I agree with the other posters that you had several angels looking over you with the condition of the old pipe.  The volume of pictures were awesome giving perspective to the amount of work necessary to complete the project.  Enjoy!


----------



## CountryGal

Nancie said:
			
		

> That's just lovely
> 
> Would you mind posting the dimensions?  I want something similar.
> Just measure from the corner to the edge of the rock wall and the depth.
> 
> Thanks,



Nancie, I gave you the dimensions ^^^^ but remember, the Striker S160 is a small stove--even then we had to extend our hearth with
tile in front of the raised hearth to achieve the minimum legal clearance (16"), so keep that in mind.  

BTW, I used to live in NW Arkansas in the 70's.  It's beautiful there!


----------



## CountryGal

mgambuzza said:
			
		

> Great job - excellet finished project.  I agree with the other posters that you had several angels looking over you with the condition of the old pipe.  The volume of pictures were awesome giving perspective to the amount of work necessary to complete the project.  Enjoy!



I certainly learned alot and am thankful nothing happened to us after seeing that pipe.  

Our Country Stoves dealer charged $35 per square foot labor and materials and it was worth every $$.  Very labor intensive and the installer literally chose each rock placement as if he was painting a portrait.  

I went in yesterday and they refunded over $500 on the project when we went over what did not have to be done that was on the original quote/invoice.
Of course, I used part of that refund for a few things they had in the store.


----------



## fatsister

CountryGal said:
			
		

> Nancie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's just lovely
> 
> Would you mind posting the dimensions?  I want something similar.
> Just measure from the corner to the edge of the rock wall and the depth.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nancie, I gave you the dimensions ^^^^ but remember, the Striker S160 is a small stove--even then we had to extend our hearth with
> tile in front of the raised hearth to achieve the minimum legal clearance (16"), so keep that in mind.
> 
> BTW, I used to live in NW Arkansas in the 70's.  It's beautiful there!
Click to expand...


I was just doing research on the stove with the smallest footprint that would fit my needs.  I have limited space and only need the stove as a back-up/supplement.
The one I am looking at is the Jotul F3 CB.  I have alittle over 2000sf and this stove is rated for 1300sf, which would be fine (I think)

I love NW Arkansas.  
I am originally from south Louisiana, which is not pretty.

Thanks so much for the information.


----------



## DonCT

That stove and tile/stone work is perfect! It's like they were made for each other 

Enjoy your new, safer stove


----------



## begreen

Light 'er up!! Looks great, but needs some red glow to make it picture perfect.


----------



## CountryGal

BeGreen said:
			
		

> Light 'er up!! Looks great, but needs some red glow to make it picture perfect.



Wouldn't you know we are having a heat wave right now?  In the 80s!  Plus we are waiting for our stove thermometer to arrive so we can
guage the temps of our break in fires.  It should be here any day.  I ordered it last week.


----------



## CountryGal

Our first break in fire.  Tried waiting for the weather to cool off but got anxious.

The glass is getting a little hazy/smoked in the upper right hand corner of the door.  I assume that's normal.
Smelling a bit of the new stove smell.  Little bit of newspaper and 3 small 4" logs
and it fired right up. Edited to say: hubby just told me he used fatwood.


----------



## DonCT

CG, that stove is so absolutely beautiful. They did a GREAT job with the install and the stone work. The haze on the window is nomal. The fire is going to be alittle smokey at first. But once you break in the stove and run some higher temps, that will burn off.

As for the smell, take advantage of the warmer weather and just open the window. It should go away after a couple fires.

Once again, PHENOMENAL looking install 

Enjoy the warmth and safety of your NEW stove!


----------



## CountryGal

Thanks Don!  So does yours!!  

I am so thrilled with it and so thankful I listened to my gut feeling about the old stove.  I did open the windows and it's not too bad in here right now.

We decided it was time to get the stove broken in before the temps dropped suddenly and we would be freezing during the break in fires.

I can't use my thermometer on the stove pipe after all.  We have double walled pipe from the stove to the ceiling, so it will have to go on the stove top after the break in fires. Darn!  I really thought it would look great up on the pipe and easy to view too.  Oh well.


----------



## DonCT

I'm sure the guys here will try to get you to purchase one of them new fangled laser thermometers....... Tell 'em to shove it


----------



## CountryGal

Quick 5-second video of our third break-in fire.  Had to open the windows it got so toasty.  

Striker S160


----------



## Roospike

CountryGal said:
			
		

> Quick 5-second video of our third break-in fire.  Had to open the windows it got so toasty.
> 
> Striker S160



Well it looks like were on the last chapter of the saga. Every thing looks great. The final out come is if your happy with the stove and how well it works for your this winter.

All thumbs up here.  ;-)


----------



## CountryGal

Yes, I think this closes out the story.  Now we're ready for the cold weather and a chance to light it up and go for the secondary burn.


----------

